# Bahamas question...



## firefly (Feb 15, 2006)

Might be a silly question, but is there a way to do a summer Bahama trip without breaking the bank?  We were going to forgo a vacation this year, but after going through so many personal issues this year, we figure if we can work within a budget, maybe we could do it.  This will be our last vacation for the next 2 yrs, as I will be heading back to finish my degree and will take classes yr. round.  
So, any tips???  We(4 of us) will be flying out of PIT. Thinking of Grand Island or Nassau. To find a resort, would it be best to book a pkg online, or airfare and hotel individually?  We have nothing to trade right now, so must look for both. 

Thanks in advance for any tips!!
melissa


----------



## boyblue (Feb 15, 2006)

That's cutting it close.  Most timesharers are getting ready to book summer 2008.

Airlines shouldn't be too bad.  Depending on where you're flying out of most of the discount airlines come to Nassau or Freeport.  You may have to drive a little ways to save a lot.

You can check RCI& II for availibility(rental or exchange) at Guanahani village Sandyport or Westwind I or II.  Nassau Beach Hotel would probably have the best hotel rates.


----------



## Judy (Feb 15, 2006)

You're in luck.  Summer is low season in the Bahamas.  Try the Discount Travel Hotline, a travel agency in Baltimore that specializes in "last minute" packages.  PITT is one of their departure cities.
This travel agency has been in business for over 30 years.  I've used them twice myself and was very happy with their service.  I always called when I lived in Northern Virginia. Today is the first time I've tried their website and I wasn't happy with it.  The phone number for the recorded specials is 1-800-752-5299. Most of the trips on the phone recording leave from Philly, Newark, Baltimore, or DC.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 15, 2006)

firefly said:
			
		

> Might be a silly question, but is there a way to do a summer Bahama trip without breaking the bank?  We were going to forgo a vacation this year, but after going through so many personal issues this year, we figure if we can work within a budget, maybe we could do it.  This will be our last vacation for the next 2 yrs, as I will be heading back to finish my degree and will take classes yr. round.
> So, any tips???  We(4 of us) will be flying out of PIT. Thinking of Grand Island or Nassau. To find a resort, would it be best to book a pkg online, or airfare and hotel individually?  We have nothing to trade right now, so must look for both.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips!!
> melissa



Try Expedia.com:  http://www.expedia.com/daily/vacations/caribbean/default.asp?rfrr=-22796&rfrr=-14084


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 16, 2006)

Melissa, why the Bahamas?  From my research they are a pretty expensive destination.

From PA you might check out a package deal to Cancun or get something on the beach in Florida.  

Just my thoughts.

Anne


----------



## boyblue (Feb 16, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> Melissa, why the Bahamas?  From my research they are a pretty expensive destination.
> 
> From PA you might check out a package deal to Cancun or get something on the beach in Florida.
> 
> ...



Good point Anne, it's always best to shop around.

As far as the Bahamas being expensive I think it depends on where you're looking to go.  Four Seasons & Atlantis - Expensive.  Nassau Beach - Not Expensive.


----------

